# Can I draw your fishy?



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm trying to practice my digital painting and thought I'd use betta fish as practice! If you have any photos of your fish that you'd like to see drawn, or wouldn't mind if I used it for practice, let me know!

The large image is what I did; the reference is the small image in the corner. It's from here.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

You can draw any fish in my album on my profile if you want!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd love to see a picture of my HMPK Hiei!










If you want more models later, let me know! I have 11 gorgeous fishiessssss~


----------



## Corrinafishy (Jul 7, 2013)

I would love it if you could do Sushi! (I've got a few pics of him in my album) thanks!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

You can draw Kinzoku


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

Could you please draw jets for me? [URL="







[/URL] thank you


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww I hope I'm not too late...if I'm not, may you please draw Perry?






Wow I just noticed how HUGE this picture is...


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

]Hey can u draw my 3 bettas?

Here's my new betta, he has no name yet





Inferno







Sunny





Thanks


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Could you do milo?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

You can draw my fishy if you want :-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

You can draw my super delta if you'd like


----------

